# Operation Wrath of God



## Topkick (Jun 27, 2018)

Just watched this, an interesting video about Operation Wrath of God. It helped (refresher) me to understand a little better about the problems between Isrealis and Palestinians.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 27, 2018)

It's a fascinating story.  The Spielberg movie Munich is a good but simplified movie about the event.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 27, 2018)

I have not watched Munich, but it's now on my list.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2018)

Mossad and assassination. It's not always about what's ethical...sometimes it's about having the steel to do the unethical to protect your people and your interests. What is "ethics" anyway, in the great game? Sacred rhetoric in public, discarded at will in the execution of national imperatives.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2018)

Even with the "what is ethical" argument, the state has a duty to protect its citizens.  If the only way you can do that is by elimination of a threat. Well it's no different then firing a missile from a predator drone into someone's home. Dead is dead...

I've got no problem with state sponsored assassinations, shit it would be a hellova lot cheaper then those hellfire missiles we currently use. Hell sub that shit out to some bearded nuckle dragger at half the cost of a predator strike, and everyone walks away happy!😉😁🤠


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 27, 2018)

We used to do it... when we had balls...


----------



## Topkick (Jun 27, 2018)

I read that the Isrealis send flowers to the family just prior to the assassination. Ruthless.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 27, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I have not watched Munich, but it's now on my list.



Be aware it's not that accurate.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 27, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Be aware it's not that accurate.


Yeah, I just read that it's only based on a true story.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 27, 2018)

It's stil a very well made movie though.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 27, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> It's stil a very well made movie though.


One word brother, Spielberg.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 28, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I read that the Isrealis send flowers to the family just prior to the assassination. Ruthless.



That's true. A nice touch, IMV.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah, Munich is not a documentary, does less on the nuts and bolts and more on the emotion and background.


----------

